# Let's see those quartz divers



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm a stickler for that ticking seconds hand. I'll start










Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

My only quartz at the moment.

A keeper for sure.


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## beeman101 (Nov 16, 2013)

Mine 

View attachment 7128658


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^ That Parnis says "Automatic" on the dial? Mistake or actually a quartz under an dial intended for an auto?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Jimi182 said:


> I'm a stickler for that ticking seconds hand. I'll start
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Simply perfect! Planning to order this tomorrow. The best Scurfa to date IMHO. Congrats.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FozzyBoy (May 4, 2015)

What brand is the last image?


hongkongtaipan said:


> View attachment 7128650
> 
> View attachment 7128682
> 
> ...


----------



## hongkongtaipan (Oct 28, 2015)

Those three Rolex "homages" are a Chinese brand called Vinoce. Got them off A***x. And the Parnis IS an automatic. Accidentally slipped it in there. I've removed it from my post.


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

I'll play. it doesn't get better than this IMHO.


----------



## automatikno1 (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## COZ (Sep 7, 2011)

Clear as BLACK...



and Yellow!


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)




----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's a couple grab 'n' go

Seastrong










UX


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Very under-rated brand and model.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

I have a few now. The Bali H'ai may just be my longest held watch. I'm really fancying the Precista PRS you are showing, and also been keen on a TSAR of late. Weather these ever reach my wrist, time will tell ;-)

RD


----------



## wemedge (Jun 10, 2006)

Some of mine (apologies for the poor pic). Have a Tuna (SBBN017) coming, too late to be included here-


----------



## tgyberg (Feb 25, 2012)

Sold the Sinn UX so I'm down to three!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

The sequel....." Another Scurfa...ce"

View attachment 7131322
View attachment 7131354


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

Can't believe more people aren't rocking these


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Quartersawn (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

These are gone but not forgotten:


----------



## wellyite (Oct 9, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm still bummed out that this belongs to somebody else now. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tym2relax (Oct 23, 2008)

Love mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

johnnmiller1 said:


> Can't believe more people aren't rocking these


Without trying to offend Tag owners, but I'd take this over a Tag any day. 
Really beautiful !


----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)

Tuna, the perfect dress watch!


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

hongkongtaipan said:


> Those three Rolex "homages" are a Chinese brand called Vinoce. Got them off A***x. And the Parnis IS an automatic. Accidentally slipped it in there. I've removed it from my post.


hi whats the build quality on those ?, and the price ? i searched the name and the price was 80 to 200, i wonder if you have to use another search term to get better price ? it states them at 42mm, does that seem right too ?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

And my old (decades) Casio MTD-1010, it's only 100m but the watch is one of my favorites and still running strong.


----------



## Jimi182 (Jun 19, 2011)

Anymore out there...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## schaumi (Jan 16, 2015)

Casio Edifice Diver:


----------



## tincob (Mar 6, 2013)

I have two at the moment although the Citizen is on the trading block.

Tuna








Citizen BN0000-04H








The Bathys 100 Fathom looks very intriguing. The lack of a bezel is actually a plus for me. I'm a desk diver so it doesn't bother me since I have others with bezels if I ever need to time anything.


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

I wear this from time to time (pun!) and really like the quartz movement in that it's always on time and read to go.

It's got a lot of dives in it's history, but I like it too much to take it back in the water...


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Surprised no one has mentioned the Precista 18Q. It's similar to the CWC posted above but doesn't, I think, have fixed bars like the CWC.


----------



## Chop (Nov 6, 2011)

Love the look. What mesh band is that?


tincob said:


> View attachment 7166362


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

I've got a Breitling Aerospace, which by dint of a dive bezel is a dive watch. However, I also have a Sector Apnea, which I'd guess people are less familiar with ,,,


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

My little stable of Quartz divers.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Omega



Seiko Blue Tuna


----------



## Screwdriver (Apr 23, 2013)

*Bernhardt Field Diver*


----------



## ZephyrNYC (Jan 12, 2016)

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

Yes I know, holy thread revival.... but...







_

I also have one of those Bernhart Field Divers on the way_


----------



## Soo Fuego (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

well, now the thread is revived....I'll play. I love my Phoibos...incredible specs....I think it's knocked my MDV106 off the spot for my fav quartz diver. This phoibos is laden with sapphire crystal, Swiss Ronda 515 movement, screw down crown, 300m WR, BGW9 lume, solid end links....it's incredible value.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Mhutchuk (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a couple of Seiko BFK but this Alpina I own is just a damn Sexy Quartz










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foch (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Building Lego with my son today...he's 5....timing him on my phoibos.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I love the picture of the Seiko next to that toy diver.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

The bigger the better. Behold the new Mega Ecozilla beside its diminutive brethren!!


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

Just got it second hand. Cheers


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

(this one is for sale...by the way..)


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

vesire said:


>


I want to know more... have a link or store page I could check out?


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

dolin25 said:


> I want to know more... have a link or store page I could check out?


This is atlantic seashark chrono, with swiss quartz eta, saphire glass and 300 m WR, its a nice watch, solid piece of steel. All crowns are screw in, dome saphire with amazing blue AR coating and unique bracelet. But can't be changed as its made that way

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Deep Blue Sea Ram


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

Iv only owned one.









Sold it earlier this year as for my taste it wore a bit small. It was nice to just be able to quickly grab a watch and head out the door without having to wind it and set the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Impoverished (Mar 17, 2015)

Couple additions since the thread has been revived.


----------



## watchw (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willadelfia (Sep 23, 2017)

Sinn UX EZM 2B









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Willadelfia said:


> Sinn UX EZM 2B
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best one ever!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Willadelfia (Sep 23, 2017)

rosborn said:


> The best one ever!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you sir! I whole heartedly agree. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Willadelfia said:


> Thank you sir! I whole heartedly agree.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loved mine. I will have another one some day. Enjoy yours and don't ever sell it unless, of course, it's to me! LOL!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Here's one that doesn't get enough wrist time.


----------



## Willadelfia (Sep 23, 2017)

rockmastermike said:


>


Brethren! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Fridaysniper said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


.

Did you drop a quartz in that Seiko?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> .
> 
> Did you drop a quartz in that Seiko?


As soon as I saw that Seiko I scrolled for the comment(s). LOL.


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My beater keeper in Maui.


----------



## dolin25 (Sep 25, 2017)

Got this in a few days ago....heck of a deal for the price...The only thing that'd make it better would be an AR Coating but for the price, it can't be beat. Even my wife thought I paid much more than I did for it....


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Fresh off the workbench with a CT DD Blue AR sapphire.


----------



## pyddet (Dec 15, 2016)

Quartz AND midsize...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


>


What model is that citizen?

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

flori78 said:


> What model is that citizen?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


Citizen BN0151-09L, but I had to source the bracelet separately. Entire thread for the watch here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=12318322


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


I think i asked before but forgot... what brand canvas is that?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

valuewatchguy said:


> I think i asked before but forgot... what brand canvas is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


It's a Drunkartstrap


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

From 1999 the father of the Monster. 8f35 HAQ perpetual calendar movement with 8 year battery b-)









Lume shot, still great after 18+ years


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

;-)


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Three of mine.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just arrived, sporting it at work for a night shift.










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Edox Hydrosub.
It's available in both automatic and quartz, I chose the quartz for it's grab 'n go functionality and of course because of the matching orange bezel.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*A Few....*







Kurt


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Bulova Snorkel.


----------



## cwfmon (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## johnnmiller1 (Dec 2, 2011)

So it seems that you have a thing for mid sized and smaller divers. 



Kurt Behm said:


> Kurt


----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Some of mine in no specific order.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

ICERC Gulfmaster


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Frogman


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

MUDMASTER on Desert Camo


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Filson Dutch Harbour. Was curious about the quality of the bracelet and clasp after owning a NATO version. Absolutely fantastic build, and one of the coolest ratcheting clasps I have ever seen. And hidden away discretely. A no-brainer at $314.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Scurfa


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

A little AR glint.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Gulfmaster v1


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^ Mine wants to "buddy up"!


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Narc'd said:


> ^^^ Mine wants to "buddy up"!


Lol! Unfortunately no "buddy up" for me and this one till spring. Lake Michigan is getting pretty nasty about this time of year.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Marine Gulfmaster


----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Scurfa M.S.17


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Navy Gulfmaster


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

ICERC Gulfmaster


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^ I had the same watch for years but mine was the Aqua-Lung branded version. It's the watch I have the most amount of dives with. Eventually the bezel completely jammed up and I destroyed it trying to free it up! It was actually when I was about to buy my third rubber strap for it that I got the notion to try a metal bracelet as I'd never had one before. So I started searching the web for bracelets, that led to watch reviews, then I saw a review of a Black Monster on YouTube and saw that cool sweep of an automatic seconds hand - I had to have one..... the rest is history as they say!


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Narc'd said:


> ^^^ I had the same watch for years but mine was the Aqua-Lung branded version. It's the watch I have the most amount of dives with. Eventually the bezel completely jammed up and I destroyed it trying to free it up! It was actually when I was about to buy my third rubber strap for it that I got the notion to try a metal bracelet as I'd never had one before. So I started searching the web for bracelets, that led to watch reviews, then I saw a review of a Black Monster on YouTube and saw that cool sweep of an automatic seconds hand - I had to have one..... the rest is history as they say!


This is a solid watch! This one was picked up on eBay and was sold for scrap; it had taken in water and dial is half damaged where the sea water stagnated. Thankfully there was no corrosion so all I needed was a new VX42 and gaskets. The previous owner had used it with a NATO and there were thick shoulderless spring bars installed. I felt it would be a shame to cut those away!
I know what you mean about the bezel, I think the only way to access it is to remove the crystal and pry it from the inside. Mine is due for a crystal swap as soon as I get a crystal press. I hope you still have your Aqua Lung!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Filson Dutch Harbour. Was curious about the quality of the bracelet and clasp after owning a NATO version. Absolutely fantastic build, and one of the coolest ratcheting clasps I have ever seen. And hidden away discretely. A no-brainer at $314.
> 
> View attachment 12701265
> 
> ...


That is a really nice looking watch. If I may ask, where did you get if from. Have been hunting around, difficult to find particular one with bracelet and still in stock. TIA.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> That is a really nice looking watch. If I may ask, where did you get if from. Have been hunting around, difficult to find particular one with bracelet and still in stock. TIA.


I got mine on Touch of Modern. That sale is over, but Nordstrom Rack had it for $329 a couple of days ago. It is an awesome watch.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> I got mine on Touch of Modern. That sale is over, but Nordstrom Rack had it for $329 a couple of days ago. It is an awesome watch.


Thanks for that..... a huntin' I shall go. Sold out at both, however one listed on the Bay shipping out of Brooklyn. Is yours the black dial?? Kinda looks blue in some of your photos.... could be the AR.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Thanks for that..... a huntin' I shall go. Sold out at both, however one listed on the Bay shipping out of Brooklyn. Is yours the black dial?? Kinda looks blue in some of your photos.... could be the AR.


Mine is black. The blue you see is the AR. Good luck!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Gulfmaster (v1)


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

Radar1 said:


> Mine is black. The blue you see is the AR. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Radar1 (The Great Enabler) strike again.

Al


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Al30909 said:


> Radar1 (The Great Enabler) strike again.
> 
> Al


Always happy to help out, Al!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

Scurfa MS17


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

SBBN007.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Another day with the Gulfmaster (v1).


----------



## Zealot (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## pigmode (Nov 2, 2017)

MainePorsche said:


> Another day with the Gulfmaster (v1).


Great pics! I'll always have a week spot for G-Shocks.


----------



## MainePorsche (Jul 2, 2017)

Marine Gulfmaster (v2)


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

Just picked this up used, you don't see many about. Quick initial wrist shot.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I have one... (i'm about 100% sure) under the xmas tree... my inner 6yr old is tempted to unwrap it and get photos now.... but my wife would be tres unpleased....???


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

MDV-104 Marlin










MTD-1010 38mm










MTD-1079D-7 Illuminator



















MDV-303 Marlin


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

This just arrived... celebratory beer..









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## ShaggyDog (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Marathon JSAR


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Just a plain ole blue D1.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Last arrival of 2017, and only the second watch I bought all year. Still like them, but slowing waaaaay down from years past.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

Paul Ramon said:


> .
> 
> Did you drop a quartz in that Seiko?


Nope, that's the automatic SKX007. The Casio is a quartz though.


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## KiwiWomble (Sep 13, 2012)

1981 Omega Calypso I


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)

SNE107 A new acquisition


----------



## Wetrudgeon (Oct 8, 2012)

NN0175 BlackZilla:



We trudge on.


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264.50.00


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Citizen


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea Quest 1000

Second time around with this one. Great value.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Narc'd (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^ That fully lumed minute track on the dial looks cool.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It’s really well done. I like it a Lott. I remember when the seaQuest first came out they were other deep blue models being released at that time that had poor lume and I wasn’t sure how this one would do, it really is excellent though. So happy to have it back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

thinking hard about this one, in quartz, exact same everything but the movement, any experience..?


----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)




----------



## nemorior (Jan 1, 2017)

hugof3C said:


> thinking hard about this one, in quartz, exact same everything but the movement, any experience..?
> 
> View attachment 12796221


Interesting, but tbh for that kind of money I would have expected a Sapphire, not mineral glass.


----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

I'd say on the border for the quartz, and more than fair for the auto, seeing that it's an in-house,
but I will say that, if mineral for that warmer feel, then should be domed at least slightly, if just plain as it is, they could and should have gone with sapphire, not that big a leap and this watch could certainly sustain that small a difference in the asking price


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Newest acquisition....citizen pro master diver.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

1980


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

maccasvanquish said:


> Newest acquisition....citizen pro master diver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking citizen. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

In the air and due in Saturday...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Fresh off the truck...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Beauty. I really like that citizen. 

How much does it go for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I like this one a surprising amount.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Fresh off the truck...





boatswain said:


> Beauty. I really like that citizen.
> 
> How much does it go for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


$206.00 Delivered Priority Mail from Ebay...Not a bad buy.Really nice 60 click bezel that actually lines up correctly,decent lume,really nice dial.Bracelet was a major PIA to size,damn pins and collars...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Cool thanks 

I don't really NEED one but I haven't had an eco drive in a while and this is the first one if seen recently that I like.

Oh I guess I better share here too...let's see what's in the phone albums...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Fresh off the truck...





boatswain said:


> Beauty. I really like that citizen.
> 
> How much does it go for?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just a hair over $200.00 delivered...


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Just in yesterday..43mm case with 20mm lugs didn't look right until I squeezed the 22mm Miltat onto it...Rhonda 715Li with 10 year battery,thick domed sapphire,ceramic bezel insert,screw down crown,SCREW BAR strap security,300m & T25 illumination...


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

does Solar count?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

Diver One









Sent from my Moto E (4) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## gruntmedik (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

OLYMPIC 1000m circa 1979...


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

An earlier version of the Scurfa Diver One with ceramic bezel, 40mm diameter and 12mm high.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

gruntmedik said:


>


 You don't see many Orca's around any more..Last 1 I saw on Ebay sold for $550.00..


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

Those are the ones I have now








I've got this one incoming


----------



## faiz31887 (May 12, 2011)

View attachment 13191591

Those are the ones I have now

View attachment 13191593

I've got this one incoming


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

atarione said:


> View attachment 13191703
> 
> 
> View attachment 13191705


LOVE the Aqualand/Pro-Master/C02Xs...whatever they're referred to as :-d ...my C022 says "Hi!"...


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

full dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
caseback by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Solar Titanium,so slender & light...


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Solar Titanium,so slender & light...


That looks pretty neat! Nice!

What's the model #?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Deep Blue sea Quest 1000.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Solar Titanium,so slender & light...





boatswain said:


> That looks pretty neat! Nice!
> What's the model #?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


SBDJ013...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> SBDJ013...


Thanks!

Going to check it out....♂

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

still Scurfin' it


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

aha, victim of the double post conspiracy


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Deep Blue sea Quest 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every time I see this watch I kick myself for selling my black version last year. o|o|


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rocat said:


> Every time I see this watch I kick myself for selling my black version last year. o|o|
> 
> View attachment 13211249
> View attachment 13211249


Hah. Agreed !

I sold my black last year too and missed it so much that it was my one and only reacquisition. Such great value. I was thrilled when one came up at the right price locally a few months back. It was also a pseudo Father's Day present to myself originally so I felt bad for the kids that I sold it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OCRonin (Jun 5, 2018)

Another of my new Scurfa collection.. the The Diver One "Original" seen here out on my back patio this evening while relaxing with a glass of wine after a long hot IDPA match....


----------



## Cannonball (Apr 14, 2013)

My Chronomaster. A very rare 200m.


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Marine blue for today!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Tuna 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been really enjoy the affordable fun of the sea Quest this weekend




























Oh right, this one is quartz too at the other end of the spectrum. I guess I have been wearing a lot of quartz lately. Room in my heart for all watches.





































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Picked up a CWC from a fellow member last week. 

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Watch Free Fall (Sep 16, 2017)

TSAR41


----------



## mtb2104 (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Jsar rescue montage by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr
under Ice by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Goat Keeper (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Omagamatic (auto Quartz) 








SMP 200 (thermocompensated) 








Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrist_action (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)




----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

I was very pleased to see this thread. I prefer quartz, though I have plenty of mechanical watches too. Here are a bunch of titanium quartz divers that I own and like:







My Orca. This is my "cartoon watch" and worn when I'm feeling playful. The lugs are too close together, but I've notched a leather strap to fit. I have a box full of unworn bracelets. I switch to leather and cloth because bracelets pull hairs on my wrists and clank on my desk when I'm working there.







Another notched leather. This Reactor Gamma combines tritium and great lume. It's built like a tank, yet light because of titanium case.







Praetorian Tritium - The only steel watch in this post.







This Seiko Solar Titanium Diver is very nicely made, but seems small on my wrist, despite a reasonable 41mm case. The wide bezel forces a small dial. But the fat hands compensate for that. Still, I wished for smaller and about a year ago Seiko brought out a larger titanium solar diver, which I bought. But the solar power cell died an early death and the last time I sent one to Seiko for a similar issue, the fix didn't work and it died again.







Victorinox Dive Master 500. Was offered in both steel and titanium. The case is beefy and heavy, even for titanium. The lume is second-to-none.







Orca Timepieces - Launch was never successful due to exorbitant price. But a few were sold off by reviewers. The case is light, even for titanium. Bezel clicks are vague. Comfy due to light weight. I enjoy it.

Regards,
Alan


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Rocat said:


> Every time I see this watch I kick myself for selling my black version last year. o|o|
> 
> View attachment 13211249
> View attachment 13211249


$150 for 4th of July at Jomashop


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*awaiting fireworks*

BATHYS Benthic GMT


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

With mandatory lume shot...T100 tritium..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

My Tuna


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

Just picked up a seiko 7c43 mint! Fabulous watch.


----------



## pacorolex (Oct 27, 2013)

Precise said:


> I was very pleased to see this thread. I prefer quartz, though I have plenty of mechanical watches too. Here are a bunch of titanium quartz divers that I own and like:
> View attachment 13272829
> 
> My Orca. This is my "cartoon watch" and worn when I'm feeling playful. The lugs are too close together, but I've notched a leather strap to fit. I have a box full of unworn bracelets. I switch to leather and cloth because bracelets pull hairs on my wrists and clank on my desk when I'm working there.
> ...


Love the reactor, I have one ☝

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## miquel99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Really love my Tuna!!!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/diving-seiko-tuna-4745813.html


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## 356746 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Those are fantastic watches Panhenri!


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Hawaiian Lifeguard Association HLA 5503*


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## marinemaster (Apr 23, 2006)

Don’t see too many Tag or Breitling on this thread.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## michael_m (May 16, 2012)




----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Watch Free Fall said:


> TSAR41
> View attachment 13251031


I love this setup on this one. I patiently await the day they start producing a PVD 44 or 45mm version. I'm not holding my breath...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

ALfwlmth said:


> I love this setup on this one. I patiently await the day they start producing a PVD 44 or 45mm version. I'm not holding my breath...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, it's a tad small. I'd bee in if they did it in a 42-44mm size.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## hugof3C (Aug 3, 2017)

got a reintroduction to these recently,
it really is a shame the more novelty looking ones from bell&ross hog all the attention, as I find these to be very interesting, low-key watches


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Arnie


----------



## Patent Guy (Dec 16, 2016)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Nice and bright for my night shift..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Ludwig (Jan 26, 2019)

Solar tuna.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

I have 2


----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## MARATHON&ALLOTHERS (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

CWC and Resco


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I like Resco but wonder about the pricing. It seems higher than even the CWC.


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like Resco but wonder about the pricing. It seems higher than even the CWC.


You are correct. Bought mainly because of design and mostly made (assembled) in the USA by a Veteran owned company.


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)




----------



## that 1 guy (Feb 27, 2017)

Tanjecterly said:


> I like Resco but wonder about the pricing. It seems higher than even the CWC.


I have been in the same boat for some while...I like the design but haven't gotten over the price. It should be noted that I did get over the CWC price and am happy with mine. The same may happen with the Resco.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

that 1 guy said:


> I have been in the same boat for some while...I like the design but haven't gotten over the price. It should be noted that I did get over the CWC price and am happy with mine. The same may happen with the Resco.


You could always look for a nice preowned one.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

2264


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## avusblue (Mar 26, 2009)

* TAG-Heuer WAY111A Review -- new quartz Aquaracer*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

I really like the Tag Heuer Aquaracer. Very cool looking.


----------



## chadcs8972 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahuna (Nov 15, 2006)

Sinn U1


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

chadcs8972 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like that bead blasted bezel. A lot.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Kahuna said:


> Sinn U1


Awesome, but not quartz. 
Its cousin is. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is one you don’t see very often.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Snapped up one of the green Certina Precidrive DS Action quartz models in the spring (just before they were discontinued). Glad I did as I'm not really a fan of the replacement larger 43mm DS Action Precidrive models.









Bought a Citizen Promaster BN0198-56H about a month ago from an AD for 40% off. It's about 44.5mm wide and 48.5mm lug to lug and thought it was a bit big on my 6.5" wrist so returned it. Instantly regretted it. o|

Got one for 50% off today from the same retailer today. Love the grey dial and think I'm going to keep it even if it's too big. Going to flip some of my automatics to make room. Just can't beat solar quartz!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like that citizen a lot.

I do t think it's too big


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Personally, I do think that Citizen is a touch big on your wrist. But those are such nice watches. Especially that grey.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Droyal said:


> Here is one you don't see very often.


Is that a 1981? Did you sell it to me and buy it back? I can't remember if that was you.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

brandon\ said:


> Is that a 1981? Did you sell it to me and buy it back? I can't remember if that was you.


1990 from the serial number. No, it wasn't me. This one I got at auction. Dave


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Fresh off the truck...


What model is this?

Nvm found it: BN0190


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## rmeron (Oct 8, 2010)

Some of mine--


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Viseguy (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Love this old thing, warts and all.

Sadly the movement is cactus, so the long hunt for a reasonably priced donor watch for a replacement is under way...


----------



## ApacheDriver (Jul 29, 2006)

This just in...


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## drumcairn (May 8, 2019)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)

Faded and a bit beat from about a decade of daily wear, still the best!


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

TSAR 2019, a GSAR with soul....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Cleaning this one


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Victorv said:


> Cleaning this one


Just cleaned


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Nice but is it a “Quartz Diver”?


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

mi6_ said:


> Nice but is it a "Quartz Diver"?


Yes they are. Quartz powered and lcd interface. Most G-Shocks are rated to 200m or 20Bar.

The Casio Frogman is THE Casio Divers watch.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

tick tock Agent Starling

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Solar tuna. The second hand ALMOST hits all the marks.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

Resco Hooper and CWC


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Sez "Quartz" AND "Divers"!


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Rocat said:


> Yes they are. Quartz powered and lcd interface. Most G-Shocks are rated to 200m or 20Bar.
> 
> The Casio Frogman is THE Casio Divers watch.


But unless I'm mistaken it's not a Frogman. That's what I was getting at. 200m WR does not equal DIVE WATCH.


----------



## Goalie (Jan 14, 2007)

mi6_ said:


> But unless I'm mistaken it's not a Frogman. That's what I was getting at. 200m WR does not equal DIVE WATCH.


200 WR does not equal a dive watch ? Seiko 007 one of the most iconic dive watches of all time is 200 m WR so this is clearly not true


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


Nice


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Goalie said:


> 200 WR does not equal a dive watch ? Seiko 007 one of the most iconic dive watches of all time is 200 m WR so this is clearly not true


Seiko SKX007 is an ISO6425 "Diver's 200M" watch. Just because a watch is 200M "water resistant" does not make it a dive watch. Any watch can be made to be water resistant to 200M or more, but that alone does not make it a dive watch. To be a dive watch it either has to be ISO6425 certified which will state "DIVER'S 200M" on the dial or caseback (this is optional) or have the standard dive watch features like screw down crown & unidirectional dive bezel etc.; features that are common to dive watches.

Casio G shocks with buttons that can't be pressed under water are NOT dive watches unless they say "FROGMAN" on them. Yes, many watches with 200M WATER RESISTANCE could be taken diving, but that does not mean they are ""DIVE WATCHES". Frogman is a "Diver's 200M" ISO 6425 compliant DIVE WATCH. The above Casio posted was nothing more than a Casio G shock that has 200M of water resistance. Thus NOT a "QUARTZ DIVER".

I really wish people would read thread titles before posting. This forum is turning into a free for all. This thread is for QUARTZ DIVE WATCHES. NOT 200M Casio g shocks (Frogmans are the exception), SKX007 or 200M water resistant watches.

There's other relevant G-shock threads that pictures of Casio G-Shocks being cleaned up can be posted on.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Ares Diver-1; arrived today.

Starting it out on a Barton black canvas strap.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

mattcantwin said:


> Ares Diver-1; arrived today.
> 
> Starting it out on a Barton black canvas strap.


I got mine two weeks ago. PVD bezel and crown version. Im def. loving it. Basically if I were to build an ultimate modern tool watch, this would be it.

Its a strap monster. Unfortunately the supplied natos are a tad too short or me but I have plenty of other straps to use.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Love that Ares Diver-1. Tooltastic quartz diver for sure!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> Ares Diver-1; arrived today.
> 
> Starting it out on a Barton black canvas strap.


That bezel looks scary.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

TexasTaucher said:


> I got mine two weeks ago. PVD bezel and crown version. Im def. loving it. Basically if I were to build an ultimate modern tool watch, this would be it.
> 
> Its a strap monster. Unfortunately the supplied natos are a tad too short or me but I have plenty of other straps to use.


Congrats, it's a great watch.

I prefer the PVD bezel, because it doesn't "ghost" like the one on mine does.

However, I got a great deal on this used; and like it despite that one issue.


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Newly arrived.









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

I dont see how the price justifies it over a scrufa.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

If the ares made that GMT diver with a 12 hour internal bezel instead of 24 that would be a fantastic travel watch.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

10Swiss10 said:


> I dont see how the price justifies it over a scrufa.


I just don't get your point at all. They are two totally different looking watches. What makes you think if someone is interested in the look of the Ares, they would choose the Scurfa simply because it has the same movement for cheaper.

This is something I'll never understand about watch people.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Carlos_EU (Jun 3, 2010)

Tag Heuer 1000 - 980.006L


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

danshort said:


> Solar tuna. The second hand ALMOST hits all the marks.
> View attachment 14705945


Which one is the first hand?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Ptern (May 7, 2006)




----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

10Swiss10 said:


> I dont see how the price justifies it over a scrufa.


Because it's not all about price. It comes down to aesthetics and several other factors. If price was the only determining factor we'd mostly be wearing $10 casios.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

TexasTaucher said:


> I just don't get your point at all. They are two totally different looking watches. What makes you think if someone is interested in the look of the Ares, they would choose the Scurfa simply because it has the same movement for cheaper.
> 
> This is something I'll never understand about watch people.


What is something you won't understand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

mi6_ said:


> Because it's not all about price. It comes down to aesthetics and several other factors. If price was the only determining factor we'd mostly be wearing $10 casios.


Honestly the ares has no reason to be more money. It's a unique watch but nothing about it says it should cost more than a scurfa.

Sorry but most micro brands are way over priced and honestly scurfa, timex, and Casio are the only quartz brands with their heads not in the clouds.

That watch isn't worth more than a scurfa by any stretch of the imagination. Design isn't a reason to charge more.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sugman said:


> View attachment 14751921


A favorite.


----------



## Flip2Grail (Sep 11, 2017)

1978 and going strong


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

I have my first EcoZilla in route. Helluva value in a certified 300m diver. Pics coming... 😉. 

I used to make fun of this watch 10 years ago... Lol.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Black and....



...Blue


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

SNE543 Solar Tuna...


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Mathey-Tissot Vintage Quartz Pepsi.


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Generally not a fan of Fossil, but this 45mm diver is amazing and one of my favorites. Great matte blue dial and bezel. Does not look a typical Fossil


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

EcoZilla...


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

mtbmike said:


>


Do you know what movement this has? I am looking for a Seiko quartz movement with day/date plus crown at 4 o'clock. This seems like what i'm after. If not, do you now the exact model number?


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

mtbmike said:


>


Do you know what movement this has? I am looking for a Seiko quartz movement with day/date plus crown at 4 o'clock. This seems like what i'm after. If not, do you now the exact model number?


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

Bulova 200m Marine Star Diver (96C121)


----------



## Rivaldo10 (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*7N36*

7N36


guric1van said:


> Do you know what movement this has? I am looking for a Seiko quartz movement with day/date plus crown at 4 o'clock. This seems like what i'm after. If not, do you now the exact model number?


----------



## 120Clicks (Dec 29, 2019)

Rivaldo10 said:


> View attachment 14794089


Very nice! I like!


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Shield Pascal SLDSH102-4


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

Casio Mdv 700 









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

i like what certina does with the shaping of their bezels.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Rojote said:


> I have my first EcoZilla in route. Helluva value in a certified 300m diver. Pics coming... ?.
> 
> I used to make fun of this watch 10 years ago... Lol.


worth looking into the add-on lugs from suppaparts. easy to self-install, and i absolutely prefer the ability to wear mine with a strap. if the size and thickness suits you, it's a distinctive and incredibly durable watch.


----------



## Angler (Aug 14, 2019)

I wish people taking the time to photograph their watches would move the hands so that they are not blocking the name, date, etc... Many years ago I purchased a relatively expensive mechanical diver watch. On the first dive, it was completely flooded and saltwater destroyed. Now, I have a couple of cheap Casio and Seiko quartz divers with screw-down crowns that have stood up to the stress of swimming and scuba diving. If they someday don't, I will simply throw them away and buy a new cheap quartz diver with a screw-down crown. For "show", I will wear my Breitling or a vintage. I'm careful while washing my hands with these so-called divers


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Angler said:


> I wish people taking the time to photograph their watches would move the hands so that they are not blocking the name, date, etc...


Excellent point, Angler! I've noticed that with the majority of watch photos on WUS over the years. Admittedly, point'n'shoot is easy. It's a hassle to set a watch up for a good, appealing photo and then of course reset it to the proper time. Most either don't notice or don't care. To each his/her own...

Here's a pair of my quartz divers:


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)

Does it get any better than the Tuna? Come at me!


----------



## Mtwilliams80 (Jul 4, 2015)

ZM-73 said:


> Shield Pascal SLDSH102-4
> View attachment 14946747


Man, that crown assembly looks like it could do some damage! What's behind the design?


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

You push down the protruding part of the crown while you screw the crown down. So your less likely to cross thread it. The crown doesn't bother me when I'm wearing it.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Seamaster









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Zilla


----------



## ALfwlmth (Apr 9, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Citizen BN0000-04H. 41mm monocoque case, eco drive. over ten years old, runs great.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 14973193
> Citizen BN0000-04H. 41mm monocoque case, eco drive. over ten years old, runs great.


Yes! I don't have picture handy but this is one I will never sell. Bought new at the end of the run. What a tank.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## JunkerJorge (Nov 2, 2019)

Quartz Yema Superman


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

Mid size vintage Seiko


----------



## bazza. (Jan 28, 2010)

My Seiko SBBN007 Tuna 


Sinn UX GSG9 The deepest going 3 hander 5km WR and case can take 12km


----------



## AngelDeVille (May 13, 2019)




----------



## konners (Jun 17, 2014)




----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

GS 9F quartz


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Marathon TSAR


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

AndrwTNT said:


> View attachment 15037461


I was like that's not a diver.....wait a second. What's the model number and how hard are they to get? I NEED ONE!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)

mi6_ said:


> I was like that's not a diver.....wait a second. What's the model number and how hard are they to get? I NEED ONE!


Haha... I know, I wouldn't necessarily consider it a "Diver" but I thought a few of you would enjoy it nonetheless.

It's a vintage 1980s Casio DW-1000. Still in great condition surprisingly..


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Uncle Seiko's GL831 20mm is the PERFECT strap for this watch. This is the first production strap that he sold to the public. I bugged him weekly after he came out with the 22mm, and he finally relented. 

Watch is my BN0000-04H with BB-SF's sapphire crystal. Got it NOS a couple years ago.


----------



## sgtlmj (Jul 13, 2017)

Double tap.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

I've had this Citizen for about a week.


GMT, titanium and deep-dish dial; fun watch.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack Mason









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Pashenri (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

My Highlander...b-)


----------



## AndrwTNT (May 30, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

7548 from '82


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Marathon TSAR..









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Giggo (Dec 5, 2012)

SBGX335









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

Citizen BJ7128-59G

7" wrist for reference


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Squale cased Chronosport...









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

rcorreale said:


> Citizen BJ7128-59G
> 
> 7" wrist for reference


That's a fun and tough looking diver


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

My 2nd Nixon...


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

brandon\ said:


>


Nice combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Show some love to the affordable guy!


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Couple of titanium Citizens...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Glycine Combat Sub Quartz. 
This quartz version was only made for a short time (about 15 years ago I think), and is smaller (40mm) and even thinner than the auto.
It's been my trusty beater for a decade now, and still going strong !


----------



## iheartnola (Jan 16, 2013)

This guy has become my daily driver for sure!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

tic tock


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Now that's a big m********r


----------



## xernanyo (Apr 21, 2016)

Solar ftw!









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwayslate707 (Dec 22, 2017)

Here's my quartz wenger seaforce. One of my fave dives I have just wish the strap was a little longer.


----------



## JoeKing (Dec 4, 2014)

Rojote said:


> tic tock


Is there some special tool needed to turn that bezel? LOL


----------



## Uzernaime (May 1, 2020)




----------



## jbsutta (Jun 5, 2007)

my one and only quartz diver. Love this beast.


----------



## P.C. (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Love those Heuers!
Here's a cousin with the same case / different dial:


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Marathon TSAR (41.5mm 20mm lugs) and Phoibos PX002C (42mm 22mm Lugs).


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Pretty bullet proof setup for not a lot of dough.


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Going vintage today. March 1980.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Got this off the way-too-white factory "rubber" onto some mesh. Makes for a nice desk diver.


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

They second hand doesn't hit the indices, the bracelet is jangly at best, but I love it...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Phoibos PX002C, $119.00 delivered:









Marathon TSAR (about 6 x the price of the Phoibos):


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Went to put this one on in preparation for night shift and realised I had a bracelet clasp blowout.

The small pin that the clasp locks down on had gone AWOL (on the left). Fortunately I had a spare Strapcode kicking around and viola... perfect fit. Just had to bring the links in 3 holes for a good fit...

That got me thinking...ahhh that was that little metal pinny thing I found on the bathroom counter about a week back. Looked at it for ages trying to work out where it came from... now what did I do with it !









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

These


----------



## pswid (Jul 4, 2019)

I tried google for it, but what is the reference number? Where did you buy it? Thank in advance


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Seiko SBBN035
.


----------



## parman (Mar 4, 2019)

oops


----------



## parman (Mar 4, 2019)

Ginseng108 said:


> Seiko SBBN035
> .
> View attachment 15184775


Is that quartz? great looking watch


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15186789


that's cool. I haven't seen a vintage inspired Scurfa before


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Steve O. said:


>


Wow. Those are great. I like the Breil and would love to see more photos sometime.


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Agreed. What a collection!
What is the blue-dialed piece between the Luxor and the CWC?


----------



## Steve O. (May 4, 2007)

Thanks. It's a British Elliot Brown Holton.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

what's up with low res pictures when trying to post from mobile?


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)

Licu said:


> what's up with low res pictures when trying to post from mobile?


How are you liking the new Quartz Superman? I'm tempted by these...


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

It's Quartz and Rated to 200 Meters !


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

One of my favorites. My second time piece purchase ever.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

sirjohnk said:


> How are you liking the new Quartz Superman? I'm tempted by these...


One of my favorites. Everything aligns, quality seems fine, comfortable and of course reliable (wanted a quartz alongside all automatics). Also, don't know if lucky, but holds pretty well against scratches (banged it several times by mistake and no scratch, including on clasp, which usually gets lots of desk micro scratches in days). If you decide to go for it, take the bracelet too, it is one of these watches that sit much better in all metal. Be prepared to wait a lot until receiving though. Yema is notoriously slow to ship, especially if not in stock.


----------



## Licu (Sep 10, 2010)

sirjohnk said:


> How are you liking the new Quartz Superman? I'm tempted by these...


Buy also, be aware, don't know if this matters much to you, lume is relatively weak, usable but not seiko calibre at all. Also lume on batons are noticable weaker than on hands (like in cheap fashion watches), probably this bothers me more.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

EcoDrive


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Yeah, I'd like to see some more pics of that Briel, too. I really dig those!


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 15202329


love this one. I have the steel version and the titanium one you have there but with the silicon strap. I just bought the Kermit version. Tracking says Friday! I cant wait.


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

right now I only have 4 Quartz Divers, I do feel id be lost without them. I Love them!


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

mtbmike said:


>


Nice pics ! What model are theses Seiko Quartz ?


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Rojote you must have sniped me with that ecozilla. I've been eyeballing picking up one of those for a while. I saw one once on this guy's wrist from a distance and immediately thought it was a great looking watch. Totally caught my eye. When I had a chance to talk to him I saw it was the ecozilla. Ever since then it's been on my short list.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

The first mid-size SEIKO 6458-6000 150MT - 1983 .


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Toonces said:


> Rojote you must have sniped me with that ecozilla. I've been eyeballing picking up one of those for a while. I saw one once on this guy's wrist from a distance and immediately thought it was a great looking watch. Totally caught my eye. When I had a chance to talk to him I saw it was the ecozilla. Ever since then it's been on my short list.


it's a great watch - and large. I like it much better with the aftermarket lugs, opens up great possibilities for swapping the strap.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

200m WR, screw down crown and turning bezel makes this a diver I reckon.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

Michael 808 said:


> 200m WR, screw down crown and turning bezel makes this a diver I reckon.
> 
> View attachment 15210871
> 
> ...


Close, but no cigar - or second hand ;-)


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Enjoying hanging out in the backyard with the fam....enjoying an iced latte!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sirjohnk (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Seiko 7C43-600A Professional 1986


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## cave diver (May 8, 2017)

I like great contrast and legibility in a diver. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Zilla


----------



## Lumefreak (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Jack646 (Sep 28, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Budman2k (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

Heuer.


----------



## skyjacknl (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

Snaggletooth said:


> Close, but no cigar - or second hand ;-)


Agree to disagree


----------



## ZM-73 (Jun 8, 2016)

Panzera Aquamarine 38mm


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Guillermo Pelaez (Oct 11, 2020)

Does Solar count? My one and only, so far...









Cheers,


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sea Quest


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

This has become my go to EDW.Superbly accurate,most excellent 60 click bezel,good lume & never draws a second look from muggles...


----------



## ChaseOne (Feb 14, 2019)

Chronosport...









Sent from my IN2015 using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

The 'ol DB lefty...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)

SUN in the sun.


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## wielingab (Feb 16, 2006)

WatchNRolla said:


> My only quartz at the moment.
> 
> A keeper for sure.


If even Cousteau divers used this watch, it's certainly a keeper.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Kinetic










Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15662317
> 
> 
> View attachment 15662318
> ...


I thought a lot about buying this Citizen before discovering Scurfa and finally buying a D1 Original. I'm curious which you you prefer?


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

matt999 said:


> I thought a lot about buying this Citizen before discovering Scurfa and finally buying a D1 Original. I'm curious which you you prefer?


i probably like the Scurfa more. the bracelet of the Citizen is really nice (i had to buy it separately from the watch), and it wears thinner, but i just like the styling of the Scurfa more. but also one of my favorite watches of the past couple years has been a Scurfa no-date, and just recently got blue and orange scurfas once the madness finally set in. =)


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

timetellinnoob said:


> i probably like the Scurfa more. the bracelet of the Citizen is really nice (i had to buy it separately from the watch), and it wears thinner, but i just like the styling of the Scurfa more. but also one of my favorite watches of the past couple years has been a Scurfa no-date, and just recently got blue and orange scurfas once the madness finally set in. =)


I get you. Visually I prefer the Scurfa too, but do have a soft spot for 4 'o' clock crowns. In a battle of pros and cons the Scurfa also won for me - smaller was an advantage, sapphire, anecdotally the lume sounds better. Also from what I hear the Citizen bezel feels maybe a little less well built. I like the idea of solar, but changing the Scurfa battery in five years doesn't feel like a major hassle.


----------



## alznc (Apr 17, 2017)

My favorite quartz


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

How it looks today, will be modded by end of this week


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Two tone Seiko kinetic









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## e-mishka (Aug 25, 2009)

alznc said:


> My favorite quartz
> View attachment 15672846


What model is that?


----------



## Unc Sam (May 11, 2018)

Duro on a navy Barton......


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

Hydromodded Eco-Drive ...


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)

Seiko 2625, 1983vintage.


----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)

SBBN033


----------



## DWSURATT (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Double post


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Pallet Spoon said:


>


That thing is absolutely wild. What are your thoughts/feelings on it? I found it on Amazon and I have a gift card&#8230;

And is this correct?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> That thing is absolutely wild. What are your thoughts/feelings on it? I found it on Amazon and I have a gift card&#8230;
> 
> And is this correct?


I got mine from groupon for 92 USD. They also had it at Jomashop for 134 I think. I have seen it for various prices around the web.

The case was scratched and needed some work as I received it ... all perfect now.

I bought it due to the crazy crystal as a hydromod project (yes, in the pic it is liquid filled). I had to go check but it is a screw down crown. Amazon is notorious for incorrect specs and descriptions.

[ edit ] just looked it up for you and I was robbed  . 82 bucks. I know you want to use your coupon ... but this is cheap ...









Men's Akribos XXIV Multi-Function & Classic Big and Bold Stainless Steel Watches


Band Color: SilverBand Type: BraceletCondition: NewMovement: Quartz




www.groupon.com





... final thought ... not for the faint of heart.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I got mine from groupon for 92 USD. They also had it at Jomashop for 134 I think. I have seen it for various prices around the web.
> 
> The case was scratched and needed some work as I received it ... all perfect now.
> 
> ...


How's the lume?


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> How's the lume?


...not terrific. Almost not there. There is lume, but it is .... not a predominant feature of this watch  . I don't have a pic ... sorry.

Of course you can fix that  ...


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Pallet Spoon said:


> I got mine from groupon for 92 USD. They also had it at Jomashop for 134 I think. I have seen it for various prices around the web.
> 
> The case was scratched and needed some work as I received it ... all perfect now.
> 
> ...


I just bought the blue dial. It came down to $79.

And did you do a YouTube video of it? There's a video of one of these hydro modded.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> I just bought the blue dial. It came down to $79.
> 
> And did you do a YouTube video of it? There's a video of one of these hydro modded.


That is not my video but I have seen it. That guy used oil. I use fluorinert. Enjoy your blue dial  .


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Prdrers (Oct 28, 2015)

Older pic, but here's mine:


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## supersilent (Feb 1, 2021)

??


----------



## RJMonterey (Mar 11, 2020)

34mm Deep Blue Sea Princess on wrist of my Azorean Princess of last 30 years


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Ok, I'll drop one here, too...


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Pallet Spoon said:


> That is not my video but I have seen it. That guy used oil. I use fluorinert. Enjoy your blue dial  .


Yeah, this thing is pretty wild. It's not as unwieldy as I thought it would be. And the lume isn't so bad - it was able to read it just fine at like 5am. It's not a torch, it's more like the MDV106.


----------



## Snaggletooth (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> Yeah, this thing is pretty wild. It's not as unwieldy as I thought it would be. And the lume isn't so bad - it was able to read it just fine at like 5am. It's not a torch, it's more like the MDV106.


You ditched the metal bracelet? I thought it was one of the best features. Wear it somewhere there is a lot of people. It is a real conversation starter  .


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Pallet Spoon said:


> You ditched the metal bracelet? I thought it was one of the best features. Wear it somewhere there is a lot of people. It is a real conversation starter  .


Yeah... I wore the bracelet for a couple hours. It was just too much - and I'm not a small dude. I just couldn't hack it. I might throw it on again later and try it again.

And I showed it to one of my friends that's a watch geek over FaceTime and he couldn't stop laughing at it.


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> Yeah... I wore the bracelet for a couple hours. It was just too much - and I'm not a small dude. I just couldn't hack it. I might throw it on again later and try it again.
> 
> And I showed it to one of my friends that's a watch geek over FaceTime and he couldn't stop laughing at it.


Well I only wear mine on the metal ... and it's filled with about a half a gallon of Fluorinert  .... but I am used to some pretty big watches  . Reactions are fun and it's a great toy for the price. If you think your friend is laughing now imagine if I HANDED him mine  .

bracelet MUST be adjusted perfectly for any amount of comfort.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey, Pallet Spoon.


----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Bakulimaw (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Me too!


----------



## Anne Lewis (May 5, 2013)

Bryan66 said:


>


Classic


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Omega SMP200 Omegamatic









Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## savetime (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie K39
I might be wrong but I doubt there are many quartz divers with all Cyrillic alphabets on dial and bazel


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

oso2276 said:


> Omega SMP200 Omegamatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I don't recall these being around for long. I looked at one in 1997, I asked a dealer about them and I remember she pronounced the name as "Q-matic," not sure if that was the official Omega pronunciation. My understanding was they were kind of an Omega version of a Seiko kinetic. Is it still running well I wonder?


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

matt999 said:


> Nice, I don't recall these being around for long. I looked at one in 1997, I asked a dealer about them and I remember she pronounced the name as "Q-matic," not sure if that was the official Omega pronunciation. My understanding was they were kind of an Omega version of a Seiko kinetic. Is it still running well I wonder?


Yes, still running fine. The original capacitor (Renata GC920) died, but it was replaced with a Panasonic MT920.

Sent from my Moto Z3 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Wearing this one today on grey NATO, long discontinued


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## orangeface (Feb 9, 2006)

Quartz diver issued by Doxa for U.S. Divers


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Quartz ProMaster Diver's for this bright Sunday!

It's a beautiful watch, my first Promaster diver. It's a bright, colourful, fun, compact watch. Ideal for smaller wrists like mine, the bump of the depth sensor is always a conversation starter.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CADirk (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

september 1983


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## anonymousmoose (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

timetellinnoob said:


> View attachment 15943128


I need a Scurfa.


----------



## BishBashBosh (May 10, 2021)

JLS36 said:


> I need a Scurfa.


Yep. I've only had mine for 6 weeks and love it. With so many colour choices there's simply no excuse for not having at_ least_ one.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

I only have quartz watches and I like divers. I don't wear the Tissot much and found I just don't have a need for a chronograph. Probably going to flip it and get either a Citizen Eco Drive Promaster (a sensible choice) or a Grand Seiko diver (not sensible at all).
Jeff


----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)




----------



## Chidling (Aug 6, 2021)

Citizen BN0220


----------



## maccasvanquish (Mar 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

brandon\ said:


>


This would probably be one of the best value dive watches on the planet. Looks great, 200m WR, SS Case, 44mm, Japanese Quartz etc etc all for around $80.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

KOB. said:


> This would probably be one of the best value dive watches on the planet. Looks great, 200m WR, SS Case, 44mm, Japanese Quartz etc etc all for around $80.


I prefer 40 mm with 10 year battery for $10 Another forum


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Eugene Hot said:


> I prefer 40 mm with 10 year battery for $10 Another forum


Used on eBay for around $50. Near as I can figure, it's well out of print. I'm sure there are NOS watches that you can pickup for a bargain, but that could be said about anything.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

KOB. said:


> Used on eBay for around $50. Near as I can figure, it's well out of print. I'm sure there are NOS watches that you can pickup for a bargain, but that could be said about anything.


I bought my watch new, at a store near home. Long ago. I was not interested in prices on eBay. About ten days ago I bought another watch at a newsstand near home - pilot. I just liked it. Eaglemoss Military Watches Collection RAF for $8,25 inclusive magazine, tribute to Smiths/Hamilton W10 1960's. Brushed SS case 39mm, Seiko Epson Quartz. 2 year guaranty. I think quartz watches should not cost more. Production of quartz movements is cheap. Unfortunately, I can't recommend divers from this collection - the fixed bezel and chrome case are disgusting.


















































Smart watch for swimming purchased for $2 has bluetooth synchronization and vibe alarms/notification.










For everyday I prefer my automatic diver GMT on ETA2893-2 high precision.


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

red is nice ...


----------



## thomlad54 (Oct 3, 2006)

Resco Manus


----------



## Leopan (Feb 29, 2012)

My Marlin, is my only quartz diver.

I prefer automatic diver.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Big Boss, bought this morning


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Mine, my older son's on my wrist and my younger son's quartz divers


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love quartz divers. Have many and always enjoy wearing them


----------



## BLeistner (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Skagen Fisk. It's no Scurfa, but good grab and go for under 2 bills.

Titanium case 42mm, caseback is stainless. Titanium bracelet 22mm, push button clasp is stainless, includes foldout divers extension. 120 click bezel. Screwdown crown. Mineral glass. 200 meters wr. Limited to 226 numbered on back. Measurement conversions and fish (Fisk in Danish) lightly engraved on caseback. Lume is nothing to write home about, hands are better than indices.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Fergfour said:


> Skagen Fisk. It's no Scurfa, but good grab and go for under 2 bills.
> 
> Titanium case 42mm, caseback is stainless. Titanium bracelet 22mm, push button clasp is stainless, includes foldout divers extension. 120 click bezel. Screwdown crown. Mineral glass. 200 meters wr. Limited to 226 numbered on back. Measurement conversions and fish (Fisk in Danish) lightly engraved on caseback. Lume is nothing to write home about, hands are better than indices.
> 
> ...


That thing is sweet!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## drtoez (Apr 15, 2006)

RussMurray said:


> View attachment 16132881


----------



## drtoez (Apr 15, 2006)




----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Quartz ProMaster Diver's for this Thursday!

It's a bright, colourful, fun, compact watch. Ideal for smaller wrists like mine, the bump of the depth sensor is always a conversation starter.

Wrist roll: September 23, 2021: #citizenwatch #promaster #quartzdiver #analogdepthsensor #shorts #watchshorts









Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

SeL D42











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Not really a diver, but still rated @ 200m. .


----------



## JNW1 (May 12, 2021)

My new titanium solar diver. I think it’s fabulous!


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Picked up this limited (226 pieces) Skagen Fisk a month or so ago: Skagen Diver? 

Liked it enough to pick up the other limited Ti the other day. These are slightly less limited than the other with 500 produced. Couldn't find it anywhere except some Yahoo Japan seller. 










I still consider Skagen a sort of fashion watch brand and I'm not pretending these can stand toe to toe with other dive watches, I just like the design. They have me looking into what if anything other "fashion" brands have to offer in a quartz dive style watch.


----------



## langstang (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Ayreonaut (Jan 22, 2011)

My daughter's Victorinox


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have the red accents on the seiko solar chrono. Nice watches.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

steve6387 said:


> I'll see your blue and raise you a red.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


I'm calling ya.... lay down dem cards brother...

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

Red PeeKay said:


> I'm calling ya.... lay down dem cards brother...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Sure thing. I didn't actually have any pics so had to upload them. Here it is on a strapcode oyster.


----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

A few I’ve had. Only the Sinn remains though another CWC would make a nice pair


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

So I bought this Addiesdive MY-H3 on Sept 9th. It arrived at my door in Canada on Sept 21st (yes only 12 days or so…really unexpectedly quick). The watch feels suitably heavy and well made. Feels like Addiesdive just put the quartz movement in the case from their more expensive automatic watch. I’m really enjoying it. All this for $52 CAD ( about $42 US). They’re a couple bucks cheaper on 11/11sale.
Photo is borrowed from AE. Watch looks less bright snd shiny (particularly the bezel) unless you shine a light directly on it. Definitely thinking of adding a blue one to the very affordables collection.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

steve6387 said:


> I have the red accents on the seiko solar chrono. Nice watches.


I have 2. 🥰


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

Incoming oldie. I like the BFK hands, titanium, dolphin caseback, 20 sec per year accuracy of the 8F35 movt.


----------



## Roy Hobbs (May 14, 2016)

Still love it









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainD (Jan 11, 2007)

DB with great lume.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Soh1982 (Apr 30, 2013)

My perfect beater!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biginboca (Mar 7, 2006)




----------



## maritime (Aug 30, 2011)

quartzy


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Did a write up of the Vaer here: Vaer D4 Arctic Impressions


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Bought new in '92 and immediately took it snorkeling in the Caribbean. Great little watch.


----------



## djpharoah (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Not really a diver, but a 200m adventure watch.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Sloan441 (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## joneb3 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## joneb3 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

That pretty much covers my quartz divers needs


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## ugawino (Jan 20, 2019)

The venerable MDV-106


----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

Super accurate 7N36👍


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

A budget dive!


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

This was my older son's 1st real dive watch, the movement died almost 10 years ago, I just had it serviced using a donor movement and gave it to him as a surprise birthday present  I had kept the waterbourne strap as well, he loves having it back.


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Breitling Colt Ocean A64050


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Shockwave (Nov 19, 2013)

filthyj24 said:


>



Custom bezel swap? I really like this one.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Shockwave said:


> Custom bezel swap? I really like this one.


Yup! Had a Bond and traded it for the Blake but ended up missing the blue bezel so I ordered a spare from eBay.


----------



## Alex SBD (Jun 5, 2021)

Well sort of


----------



## nukleuz (Dec 14, 2006)

Not strictly a diver but 200m rated









Sent from my Seamoth using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

Well, it's based on a series of serious divers!


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Helping my son work on his new sailboat, since I had this serviced and gave it to him as a surprise Birthday present he has hardly taken it off.


----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)

CWC RN Diver Quartz


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

Seiko Tuna SBBN045


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Red PeeKay said:


> Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


Not a diver.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Seiko SNE585 on 6.5” wrist.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

brandon\ said:


>


This caseback looks phenomenal! How did you get it? It's custom made or what? Don't see it on longislandwatches.com


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Rikimaru said:


> This caseback looks phenomenal! How did you get it? It's custom made or what? Don't see it on longislandwatches.com











You're going to HATE this... 🤮


Basically the title. You are all going to hate this. It has a dirty little secret and it's not ashamed of it nor is it going to hide it.




www.watchuseek.com





And the details are here: You're going to HATE this... 🤮.


----------



## Munks337 (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)




----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Caliguli (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Yogi18 (Oct 19, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

davidinjackson said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great minds think alike ha!


----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)

So far, enjoying the honeymoon.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Brekel (Sep 18, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## davidinjackson (May 10, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Perpetual Calendar HAQ Diver


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## samael_6978 (Apr 30, 2011)

.









Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Seiko 7548 Diver from January 1981


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## cuthbert (Dec 6, 2009)

Poor man's CWC.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## feelinchill (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## nelamvr6 (Sep 14, 2014)

G-Shock Frogman Dive Watch


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

7548 and Seiko Z199
January 1981










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Ricam (Jul 1, 2021)

Citizen BN0155.
















Sent from my SM-A226B using Tapatalk


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

PoPZilla said:


> View attachment 16698085


Great watch had one for about 15 years had too replace capacitor 2 times, bearings got noisy that where expensive to replace.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Badger18 said:


> Great watch had one for about 15 years had too replace capacitor 2 times, bearings got noisy that where expensive to replace.


tired of having to change expensive capacitor.


----------



## Badger18 (Jun 20, 2018)

PoPZilla said:


> tired of having to change expensive capacitor.


Yep considering other rechargeable batteries last heaps longer must be poor quality, they call it a capacitor but it’s just a rechargeable battery.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

1st Watch on since the Positive “ViD” Test!








“I’m back BABY!”


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

VincentG said:


> Helping my son work on his new sailboat, since I had this serviced and gave it to him as a surprise Birthday present he has hardly taken it off.
> View attachment 16623258


I had that same watch back in the '80s! At least, I'm pretty sure it was that model. Was it available in '83?


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Just took ownership of this one.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa SS DiverOne T dial


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Wearing the 41mm Certina DS Action Precidrive today. Beautiful watch but the lume is subpar (hands are mediocre but the bezel and hour markers are weak).


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Hope these aren’t reposts


----------



## Tenn84 (Mar 11, 2019)

Bought one of these, I’m thinking about selling it. I was excited when I first got it but I lost interest in it. Just went back to wearing my seiko.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO 7548-700B, june 1978


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 16720103


One of the best value watches on the planet.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

It's good, cheap and big 







⁰


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)

Some vintage quartz goodness.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Robert Bays (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## TheGanzman (Jan 12, 2010)

Seiko Arnie Reissue SNJ025 with domed sapphire crystal on a Hirsch Extreme Rubber Strap - "Cat Not Included With Some Sets"...


----------



## wakemanna4 (May 21, 2015)




----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmonte345 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## casper461 (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Freudian (Mar 2, 2015)

casper461 said:


> View attachment 16752047





casper461 said:


> View attachment 16752047


I can help but chuckle when I see these.


----------



## Robert999 (Apr 29, 2006)




----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

casper461 said:


> View attachment 16752047





Freudian said:


> I can help but chuckle when I see these.


The name on there definitely made me chuckle.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*ZILLA RESPECT












































Peace! *


----------



## b1rdman973 (9 mo ago)

Picked up this Zodiac Grandhydra today for only…$101. Swiss-made, Ronda quartz, sapphire, 100m WR. Very very pleased with it so far!


----------



## Trypticon88 (Aug 3, 2018)

My Shc039! Been in my family for 22 years of it's (so far) 23 year life. The strap is a Bonetto Cinturini model 284.


----------



## tro_jan (Aug 14, 2018)

Quartz diver from the 80s










Sent from my SM-N980F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trypticon88 (Aug 3, 2018)

tro_jan said:


> Quartz diver from the 80s
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's epic!!


----------



## GWhite3 (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## I Zero I (May 29, 2020)

Changed the battery out a few months ago so I could start wearing it again.



http://imgur.com/LtHsgIa




http://imgur.com/3eYaWZt




http://imgur.com/WrueOwt




http://imgur.com/MEjfSJv




http://imgur.com/5se3bur


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

How 'bout this little fella


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

oo


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

Incoming


----------



## TreeFort (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Incoming


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)




----------



## Tseg (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Alex Thyl (Apr 24, 2008)

Roamer Deep Sea 200.


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Just a “Grab-n-Go” Today..
..No Winding, No Setting, & No Hacking! 
(Edit: just noticed it’s not set on the correct date…Geez!  ) (& I’m not gonna fix it, not today!)

















Enjoy the Day!*


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Raymond Weil Tango GMT Bob Marley LE saying don’t worry about a thing cause every little thing gonna be alright


----------



## mister-jl (5 mo ago)

Seiko SNE573 getting some charge time:


----------

